# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Back on edge *triggers*

## BrokenDragon

Hi all, I don't know where to begin, my life has flipped upside-down recently, I was doing so well too.

After all I went through last year to try and get myself back on track I'm so close to falling back into old habits, I've stopped caring so much about myself again and I'm so close to self harming again.

I lost my job recently and I try to keep myself preoccupied but all I get is grief from one person or another that I'm not pulling my weight with them at that moment, or that I should be doing something else.

My sleep patterns are shot to hell, my anxiety is starting to spike again, I'm hating myself for not doing enough, but what I am doing is knackering me out.

Sorry if it's all a jumble, I just needed to unload a bit

----------


## Suzi

Hi! I'm sorry you're back because you're not feeling great. Have you been to your Dr and told them how you are feeling? 
Are you applying for jobs?

----------


## Paula

Im so sorry, lovely. Do you want to talk about everything that happened?

----------


## OldMike

Hi BrokenDragon welcome to DWD.

----------

